# z-Index? bzw. Reihenfolge Skript-technisch



## mich3l (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem (ist eine Mischung aus CSS und HTML Problem):

Anhang anzeigen 62839


wenn man in den blau umrandeten Bereich klickt, wird ein Link ausgeführt -> ein Modal aufgerufen.
Ich möchte, dass wenn ein User in den rot umrandeten Bereich klickt allerdings, dass nicht der Link, sondern stattdessen eine JavaScript Funktion ausgeführt wird.
z-Index habe ich schon in Verwendung, ansonsten würde das Icon noch nicht einmal angezeigt werden. Aber anscheinend ist z-Index nur ein Werkzeug für die Anzeige? Und legt keine wirkliche Reihenfolge im Sinne von Script fest?

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar 
Gruß
mich3l


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Dezember 2013)

Hi,


> Aber anscheinend ist z-Index nur ein Werkzeug für die Anzeige? Und legt keine wirkliche Reihenfolge im Sinne von Script fest?


Ähm, ja den der z-index ist CSS und hat mit JS nichts zu tun.
Ohne Code könne wir dir herzlich wenig helfen.

Als kleiner Denkanstoss, mach aus deinem Icon ein Link und wenn auf diesen Link geklickt wird führe die JS-Funktion aus.

Grüße


----------

